# {}   فوائد الطهى بالبخار!!!



## Meriamty (21 يناير 2008)

يرفع طهي بالبخار محتوى مادة تدعى الجلوكوزينولات معروفة بخواصها المضادة للأورام السرطانية



أشارت دراسة أجراها الباحثون الإيطاليون في جامعة بارما، الى أن غلي الخضراوات وطهيها بالبخار يحميان من الأمراض الخطرة. وشملت الدراسة ثلاثة أنواع من الخضراوات هي الجزر والكوسة والبروكولي (القرنبيط) طُبخت وفق ثلاث طرق هي الغلي والطهي بالبخار والقلي. تحتفظ الخضراوات المقلية بجزء صغير من الفيتامينات والمواد الأخرى المضادة للأكسدة. لكن الطهي بالبخار والغلي يجعل الخضراوات المأكولة تحتفظ بالمواد المضادة للأكسدة. علاوة على ذلك، يرفع طهي البروكولي بالبخار محتوى مادة تدعى الجلوكوزينولات (Glucosinolate) معروفة بخواصها المضادة للأورام السرطانية.

الجزر:

من الصعب اختيار الطريقة المثالية لطهيه. فالغلي يجعله يحتفظ بالجزء الأكبر من فيتامين "سي"(يخسر 9 في المئة فقط). كما يرفع الغلي محتوى مادة "كاروتينويد" المضادة للأكسدة والمفيدة للبصر. يرتفع مستوى هذه المادة بنسبة 14 في المئة ويتراجع قليلاً في طرق الطهي الأخرى. من جانب آخر، يدمر طهي الجزر بالغلي مادة الفينول المضادة للأكسدة. يحتفظ الجزر بـ 60 في المئة من هذه المادة عبر طرق الطبخ الأخرى.

الكوسة:

تخسر الكوسة جزءًا كبيرًا من مادة الفينول لدى غليها أو قليها. كما تخسر فقط 15 في المئة من الفيتامين "سي" الموجود داخلها. وتقاوم مادة الفينول أكثر طهي الكوسة بالبخار. على الرغم من ذلك، تخسر الكوسة 50 في المئة من هذه المادة المغذية بالفيتامين "أ".

البروكولي:

لا ينبغي أبدًا قلي القرنبيط إنما عليكم طهيها بالبخار. هذا ما يستنتجه الباحثون من مستويات الفيتامين "سي" ومادة "كاروتينويد". هذا ويرفع طهي القرنبيط بالبخار محتوى مادة الجلوكوزينولات بنسبة 20 في المئة.



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   فوائد الطهى بالبخار!!!*

ميررررررسى يا Meriamty  على المعلومات المفيده والمهمه وربنا يباركك يا قمرررر.


----------



## قلم حر (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   فوائد الطهى بالبخار!!!*

شكرا للمعلومه المفيده .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Meriamty (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   فوائد الطهى بالبخار!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ميررررررسى يا Meriamty  على المعلومات المفيده والمهمه وربنا يباركك يا قمرررر.






ميرسى جداا لمرورك الجميل  يا جميل 


ربنا يبارك حياتك

​


----------



## Meriamty (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   فوائد الطهى بالبخار!!!*



قلم حر قال:


> شكرا للمعلومه المفيده .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .






ميرسى جداا نورت الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 

​


----------



## assyrian girl (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   فوائد الطهى بالبخار!!!*

*thx alot for ur wonderful topic
God bless you​*


----------



## Meriamty (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   فوائد الطهى بالبخار!!!*



assyrian girl قال:


> *thx alot for ur wonderful topic
> God bless you​*







you are welcome 

god bless you too 

​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   فوائد الطهى بالبخار!!!*

ميرسى يامريم تى
على المعلومات دى 
ممكن اسأل سؤال 
الا انت ما تعرفيش الاكل بالبخار بيتعمل ازاى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   فوائد الطهى بالبخار!!!*

*شكرا يا مريومة على المعلومات الجميلة دى*​


----------



## spider boy (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   فوائد الطهى بالبخار!!!*

شكرا يا مريمتى على المعلومات دى مع انى ما بحبش الطبخ بس انا استفت​


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   فوائد الطهى بالبخار!!!*

بامانة موضوع يجوع انا جيعت جدا و هقوم اكل هههههههههههه مرسي يا مريوتي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Meriamty (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   فوائد الطهى بالبخار!!!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *شكرا يا مريومة على المعلومات الجميلة دى*​






العفو يا قمر 

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل 


​


----------



## Meriamty (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   فوائد الطهى بالبخار!!!*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> ميرسى يامريم تى
> على المعلومات دى
> ممكن اسأل سؤال
> الا انت ما تعرفيش الاكل بالبخار بيتعمل ازاى​






العفو يا قمر نورتى الموضوع بحضورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   فوائد الطهى بالبخار!!!*



spider boy قال:


> شكرا يا مريمتى على المعلومات دى مع انى ما بحبش الطبخ بس انا استفت​







ههههههههههه لاء يا سبيدر لازم تتعلم 

ميرسى جدا لحضورك ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## Meriamty (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   فوائد الطهى بالبخار!!!*



الملك العقرب قال:


> بامانة موضوع يجوع انا جيعت جدا و هقوم اكل هههههههههههه مرسي يا مريوتي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك






هههههههههههههههه طيب الف هنا 

ميرسى جدا لمرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------

